# Laws in Virginia for selling rabbit meat



## jackhawk45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Does anyone know what the laws in Virginia are concerning the sale of rabbit meat? I read that rabbits and buffalo were exempt. Virginia poultry and meat regulations. Though I really thought there was a limit you had to stay under to be exempt.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

I'd also like to know the rules about selling rabbit meat.it is my understanding. Through rumer ; you can sell a lot of chicken and turkey meat prossed at home without usda inspectionbut they don't reconize rabbits so its not ok to sell there meat at your local farmers market beef and pork must be usda inspected


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Call the extension office. They will help you.

http://www.ext.vt.edu/offices/


----------

